
Wordmerge - kilovoltaire
http://www.wordmergeapp.com/
======
mayank
Very fun, but also a prime candidate for a little casual Perl golf for the
bored. I've got 463 bytes not counting the hashbang and when piped the linux
shared dictionary (admittedly not the best choice of input) and a command line
argument for prefix/suffix matching length.

    
    
      #!/usr/bin/perl 
      $PRESUF=@ARGV?$ARGV[0]:5;while(<STDIN>){chomp;($_=lc($_)) =~ s/'.*//;next if(length($_)<$PRESUF);$BYSUF{substr($_,length($_)-$PRESUF,$PRESUF)}{$_}=1;$BYPRE{substr($_,0,$PRESUF)}{$_}=1;$D{$_}=0;}foreach $pre (keys %BYPRE) {if(exists $BYSUF{$pre}) {foreach $w1 (keys %{$BYPRE{$pre}}) {foreach $w2 (keys %{$BYSUF{$pre}}) {next if($w1 eq $w2 or $w1 =~ m/$w2/ or $w2 =~ m/$w1/);my $o = $w2.substr($w1,$PRESUF);print "$o (from '$w1' and '$w2')\n" if(++$D{$o} == 1);}}}}
    

So something like this would do it: cat /usr/share/dict/words | ./FILENAME.pl

Some nuggets:

chiropracticalities (from 'practicalities' and 'chiropractic')

welcomedians (from 'comedians' and 'welcomed')

foregonians (from 'oregonians' and 'forego')

peppercornstalk (from 'cornstalk' and 'peppercorn')

popcornerstone (from 'cornerstone' and 'popcorn')

microchipmunks (from 'chipmunks' and 'microchip')

confidentists (from 'dentists' and 'confident')

rodentine (from 'dentine' and 'rodent')

decadentistry (from 'dentistry' and 'decadent')

~~~
kilovoltaire
nice. yeah with a phonetic dictionary you'd get basically the same stuff we
do.

------
tptacek
How on earth do you write an app like this and not come up with a way for me
to buy a domain from you through it?!

~~~
handler
it was a tough decision, but every time we thought about it, we had nightmares
of this image: <http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kwmmcouLYR1qz9v9y.jpg>

~~~
cosgroveb
I think you should really think more about it. $0.99 is great and all for an
app but you could be earning commissions on domain name registrations at the
same time.

I'm trying out your app right now for a vexing domain name brainstorm I've
been having...

------
pyrhho
Y'all had better watch out for my awesome new Socially Curated Vegan
Recommendation Engine: saladdiction!

Edit: I _want_ someone to build this... I registered the domain to avoid
squatters, so if you want to be the one to build it get in touch with me.

------
ef4
Why would I buy an app when I can just use <http://werdmerge.com/> directly?

~~~
handler
because you want to support the developer?

------
bitwize
Travelanche is perfectly plausible as something you'd come across on
TechCrunch.

~~~
kilovoltaire
Haha yeah discovered that one with the app but just checked and it's already
squatted :(

Integrating with whois would probably be a good v2.0 feature...

------
abecedarius
A bunch more blends from a similar program I wrote a few years ago:
<http://wry.me/blog/2011/03/09/words-words-words.html>

I guess I should've posted it! Unlike the OP (AFAIK) it ranks the results by
interestingness, where 'more interesting' means more-common words and greater
overlap.

------
mover
i'm still partial to stupidestrian.

------
handler
my favorites so far have been: gourmaniac, barbequephoria, and japanimal

------
Tycho
Cool. The first Java program I ever wrote was actually to solve this problem
(name my envisioned website/company), but your execution yields much better
results.

------
shaggyfrog
Not sure if featuring "retard" in an official screenshot is a great PR move.

~~~
handler
there are multiple meanings of the word... but point taken

------
handler
crosswauction is pretty good too, though i couldn't imagine a user figuring
out how to spell that...

------
wca4a
im going on vacation to kangaruba

------
NicuCalcea
And this is an "iApp" because...?

~~~
kilovoltaire
Mostly to learn how to make apps, but also for easy saving of favorites and
nice UI for while you're sitting on the toilet.

All of which could be done in HTML5, but might require account creation, and
people seem to love "apps" still...

------
wca4a
this thing is great for smack talk

"he's really into dicksploitation"

------
zrich197
i think a cspanda is a type of japanimal

------
bkaid
Next version should add logic to add "ly" to the end of most names.

~~~
kilovoltaire
Agreed, more seamlessly dealing with plurals / comparatives / adverbs et
cetera would be cool. Thanks for the suggestion.

